# Mensa IQ internet test



## jani

I scored 117 from mensas internet test.
Here is the link for the test that i did, the first page is on Finnish but there you just choose your age and click the blue text which says " Jatka= Continue" after you click it the test starts. You don't need to know Finnish at all to do the test.
It has 35 problems and you have 25 minutes to do it.
If you are interested do it and post the results.

http://www.mensa.no/olavtesten/fi/index_2.html


----------



## Ukko

Had to go to this site:

http://www.free-iqtest.net

I'm not going to reveal my result... but it indicates that my smarts have gone South. Several TC members will not be surprised by this revelation.


----------



## GreenMamba

I did pretty well. Might have done even better if Colombia hadn't scored right in the middle of it. Disrupted my concentration. 

Only 20 questions. I wonder whether it grades for degree of wrongness on individual questions, or if there are only 21 possible scores.

Add: I used Ukko's link.


----------



## Matsps

I got 140 from Ukko's link. Not enough to join Mensa. =/


----------



## jani

Matsps said:


> I got 140 from Ukko's link. Not enough to join Mensa. =/


Mensa membership IQ limit is +130


----------



## Guest

'borderline'? Borderline what, I wonder? Already had one glass of wine, waiting for supper and looking forward to England's game against Italy...so I'll have a go tomorrow!


----------



## Ingélou

Ukko said:


> Had to go to this site:
> 
> http://www.free-iqtest.net
> 
> I'm not going to reveal my result... but it indicates that my smarts have gone South. Several TC members will not be surprised by this revelation.


At least you dared to take the test!


----------



## Cheyenne

Never did one of these -- and not feeling like doing one.


----------



## hpowders

I scored 120. Rejected for Mensa. Accepted for the Pithy Posters Association. 

They are correct. I'm HIGH alright!!! :lol:


----------



## Ukko

hpowders said:


> I scored 120. Rejected for Mensa. Accepted for the Pithy Posters Association.
> 
> They are correct. I'm HIGH alright!!! :lol:


If a score of 100 is average for the general population, 120 is probably about average for the TC population. I didn't quite get there. Note that one basic aspect of these tests is that you should take the time you need, within the total time allowed. My attention span failed me. I predict a time in the not-so-distant future when I will wander around with one shoelace tied, because I forgot what I was doing in the middle of the operation.


----------



## hpowders

Ukko said:


> If a score of 100 is average for the general population, 120 is probably about average for the TC population. I didn't quite get there. Note that one basic aspect of these tests is that you should take the time you need, within the total time allowed. My attention span failed me. I predict a time in the not-so-distant future when I will wander around with one shoelace tied, because I forgot what I was doing in the middle of the operation.


I made a mistake. I left one out and there was no way to go back. I could have scored 190!!! Ha! Ha! Ha! I could have owned TC!!! I coulda been a contenda!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

I got bored of the questions three-quarters of the way through and started picking random answers and ended up with 119. I guess it's less intelligence and more dumb luck.


----------



## mirepoix

In the first test I scored 116. In the second:







But I'm a little punch drunk at the best of times - I struggle with such tests.
However... Ms. Smartypants has completed both and _won't tell me her scores,_ which means they're way higher than mine. _"Not important it's just for fun"._ Damn, she's a condescending creep.
But I don't care, because all it means is that she has the brains and I have, well...I'll think of something.


----------



## hpowders

(I love how everyone who probably screwed up the test rationalizes all sorts of excuses!!!! :lol::lol::lol "An aside".

Not enough lighting. Earthquake in the middle of the test. Power outage at question #11, etc;


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> At least you dared to take the test!
> 
> View attachment 44430


His posts are mensa-quality anyway, in my humble opinion.


----------



## mmsbls

I took the test at http://www.free-iqtest.net. I always clicked on the rightmost answer. Given 20 questions with usually 4-5 answers, I should have gotten 4-5 questions correct. Checking my answers I found that I actually got 6 correct. Presumably that should have been a bad score (IQ < 80-90 or so). My reported IQ was 142. I'm guessing that's not accurate.


----------



## hpowders

Thanks for mensa-ning it.


----------



## Ingélou

I did it. (Ukko's test) The word questions were fine, but the horrid geometric shapes really got me, and I just plunged a few times. So was pleasantly surprised to get 141. Relief!


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Ingélou

Taggart said:


>


He always was rather gross!


----------



## mirepoix

Ingélou said:


> He always was rather gross!


Huh, he didn't even make Superintendent.


----------



## Taggart

mirepoix said:


> Huh, he didn't even make Superintendent.


He never took the Biscuit's (Jack McVitie) job because of his own diet problems.


----------



## PetrB

jani said:


> View attachment 44411
> 
> 
> I scored 117 from mensas internet test.
> Here is the link for the test that i did, the first page is on Finnish but there you just choose your age and click the blue text which says " Jatka= Continue" after you click it the test starts. You don't need to know Finnish at all to do the test.
> It has 35 problems and you have 25 minutes to do it.
> If you are interested do it and post the results.
> 
> http://www.mensa.no/olavtesten/fi/index_2.html


LOL. I'm excluded by fact of my age!...:tiphat:...:lol:...:lol:


----------



## PetrB

Matsps said:


> I got 140 from Ukko's link. Not enough to join Mensa. =/


Just an average genius then, too good for the riff-raff, but riff-raff to Mensa.


----------



## PetrB

mmsbls said:


> I took the test at http://www.free-iqtest.net. I always clicked on the rightmost answer. Given 20 questions with usually 4-5 answers, I should have gotten 4-5 questions correct. Checking my answers I found that I actually got 6 correct. Presumably that should have been a bad score (IQ < 80-90 or so). My reported IQ was 142. I'm guessing that's not accurate.


Grade inflation


----------



## Ukko

hpowders said:


> His posts are mensa-quality anyway, in my humble opinion.


Hah. I don't know how to respond to that, so I won't. I'll just wander around with a smug expression until a friend slaps me upside the head.


----------



## Crudblud

This is stupid.


----------



## Matsps

mmsbls said:


> I took the test at http://www.free-iqtest.net. I always clicked on the rightmost answer. Given 20 questions with usually 4-5 answers, I should have gotten 4-5 questions correct. Checking my answers I found that I actually got 6 correct. Presumably that should have been a bad score (IQ < 80-90 or so). My reported IQ was 142. I'm guessing that's not accurate.


Given 20 questions, with 4-5 answers distributed evenly, you would be correct. However, why should answers be distributed evenly rather than randomly?

Edit: Three tries through clicking right most answer - Score given appears to be random.


----------



## Ukko

Matsps said:


> Given 20 questions, with 4-5 answers distributed evenly, you would be correct. However, why should answers be distributed evenly rather than randomly?
> 
> Edit: Three tries through clicking right most answer - Score given appears to be random.


You mean _Ingelou_ isn't that much smarter than I am?

Nah, this 'test' doesn't eliminate that probability.


----------



## Ingélou

Ingelou isn't *any* smarter - I bet you were brilliant at those horrid geometric diagram questions, Ukko!


----------



## Ukko

Ingélou said:


> Ingelou isn't *any* smarter - I bet you were brilliant at those horrid geometric diagram questions, Ukko!


Not so good. I think those are 'pattern recognition' things; I _used to be_ pretty good at those... . Based on my observations and my own example, advanced geezerhood relies on archived data to make up for processing deterioration. Thus my advice to our whippersnappers: Keep stuffing stuff in there; it won't _all_ fall back out.


----------



## Ingélou

Well, the wit certainly strengthens with age in *your* case, Ukko. :tiphat:

I feel moved to quote a *Philip Larkin* poem; it was set on an exam paper, but when we practised on it the next year, very few of my English-class whippersnappers could see the wry humour and irony in the tone.

*The Winter Palace*

Most people know more as they get older:
I give all that the cold shoulder.

I spent my second quarter-century
Losing what I had learnt at university

And refusing to take in what had happened since.
Now I know none of the names in the public prints.

And am starting to give offence by forgetting faces
And swearing I've never been in certain places.

It will be worth it, if in the end I manage
To blank out whatever it is that is doing the damage.

Then there will be nothing I know.
My mind will fold into itself, like fields, like snow.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sadly (or perhaps _not_), the poet died in his sixties, too young to make the final experiment.


----------



## hpowders

Okay. This thread can now disappear....okay?


----------



## PetrB

hpowders said:


> Okay. This thread can now disappear....okay?


I'm pleading my age and _dim cap_, plus that tidy exclusion because I'm _over age 55,_ lol.


----------



## hpowders

A moron's lament:
If only the lighting in the testing room had been better; if only the phone didn't ring during one of those impossible pattern questions; if only the Mozart was turned down lower during that damn impossible numbers sequence....


----------



## PetrB

hpowders said:


> A moron's lament:
> If only the lighting in the testing room had been better; if only the phone didn't ring during one of those impossible pattern questions; if only the Mozart was turned down lower during that damn impossible numbers sequence....


If only I were more in practice taking IQ tests like these, as I was when they seemed to be a requisite activity through years of schooling. Hey, I'm retired (officially at least) about the only people possibly wanting to evaluate me are the employment interviewers for Wal-Mart greeters, who ain't exactly scouting out the applicants' I.Q. test results....


----------



## shangoyal

The last few questions in jani's test looked quite difficult. I scored 121 - but I don't care about Mensa.


----------



## Guest

I did Ukko's link...the number questions made my head burst and I had to skip a couple, but I scored OK.

How do you work out the "Mary's four times the age of her brother" thing?


----------



## brianvds

Ukko said:


> Had to go to this site:
> 
> http://www.free-iqtest.net
> 
> I'm not going to reveal my result... but it indicates that my smarts have gone South. Several TC members will not be surprised by this revelation.


I seldom score above 70 or so on those internet IQ tests. Clearly, I am not the brightest spark in the fireworks display.


----------



## Taggart

MacLeod said:


> I did Ukko's link...the number questions made my head burst and I had to skip a couple, but I scored OK.
> 
> How do you work out the "Mary's four times the age of her brother" thing?


Mary is 16 her brother 4 in x years Mary will be 16 + x, her brother 4 + x and Mary will be twice as old as her brother. So

16 + x = 2 (4 + x)
16 + x = 8 + 2x
8 = x

So Mary will be 16 + x = 16 + 8 = 24.

Trouble is a lot of the questions had "cultural" components e.g. math or anagrams.


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart said:


> Mary is 16 her brother 4 in x years Mary will be 16 + x, her brother 4 + x and Mary will be twice as old as her brother. So
> 
> 16 + x = 2 (4 + x)
> 16 + x = 8 + 2x
> 8 = x
> 
> So Mary will be 16 + x = 16 + 8 = 24.
> 
> Trouble is a lot of the questions had "cultural" components e.g. math or anagrams.


Ooh-er - I just thought, if she's sixteen & she's four times as old as him, he's four; this means she's twelve years older than him; so when she's twice as old as him, she's twenty-four. 
Glad I didn't have to prove it with an equation!


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Ooh-er - I just thought, if she's sixteen & she's four times as old as him, he's four; this means she's twelve years older than him; so when she's twice as old as him, she's twenty-four.
> Glad I didn't have to prove it with an equation!


"I just thought"...

Yes, that's exactly how I prefer to work, but I really like Taggart's equation. The instinctive (intuitive) and the calculated approaches satisfy both the creative and the OCD sides of my brain.

Thanks to you both.


----------



## PetrB

shangoyal said:


> The last few questions in jani's test looked quite difficult. I scored 121 - but I don't care about Mensa.


If I recall Mensa's threshold of admitting you to the club, that score is 160. 
Ergo, so far, Mensa does not care about any of us, either


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

I had a 'speedy answers' attempt, without any thought for the diagrams, and got 133 then did a 'considered' version and got 172 ...









20 questions make for a genius, um, I think not ;-)

These kind of tests just show an ability with patterns (inclusive of anagrams and number sequences) coupled with basic literacy and numeracy really.

I later thought about looking at the answers to see which I got wrong (though laziness and apathy have got in the way along with the need to prepare and consume lunch ahead of this afternoon's Aegon Classic Final) BUT, assuming 10 points per question, I don't see where 172 and 133 come from (unless one gets 'some points' for being 'close to correct') so if anyone has any ideas on the scoring it'd be lovely to know unless I'm just being dumb ;-)


----------



## Headphone Hermit

I am VERY dischuffed - I got all of the questions right, except for one yet ended up with an IQ of 70-odd!!!!

I can only think that a slow internet connection (or slow performing laptop) timed me out. Only one wrong and yet I'm BELOW average ---- GRRRRRRRR


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> Mary is 16 her brother 4 in x years Mary will be 16 + x, her brother 4 + x and Mary will be twice as old as her brother. So
> 
> 16 + x = 2 (4 + x)
> 16 + x = 8 + 2x
> 8 = x
> 
> So Mary will be 16 + x = 16 + 8 = 24.
> 
> Trouble is a lot of the questions had "cultural" components e.g. math or anagrams.


Yes. In HS, that was an easy algebra question. Who knew I would need this information 89 years later?


----------



## Headphone Hermit

I know that I'll throw the laptop into the garden pond when someone tells me, but why is X=64?

1 - 8 - 27 - x - 125 - 216


----------



## hpowders

Ow wow! I got it right?


----------



## Matsps

Headphone Hermit said:


> I know that I'll throw the laptop into the garden pond when someone tells me, but why is X=64?
> 
> 1 - 8 - 27 - x - 125 - 216


It's the cube numbers.

1^3 = 1
2^3 = 8
3^3 = 27
4^3 = 64 
5^3 = 125
6^3 = 216


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Ingelou isn't *any* smarter - I bet you were brilliant at those horrid geometric diagram questions, Ukko!


I was always taught to go for the jugular. This modesty think is all quite new to me.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

hpowders said:


> I was always taught to go for the jugular. This modesty think is all quite new to me.


I wonder whatever happened to Modesty Blaise (the UK's 'female' James Bond somewhat akin to Honey West in the US) ... in fact whatever happened to HW too?

I think MB had a TV series in the UK in the late 60s (along with a Dirk Bogarde movie) BUT, as a child, definitely recall an HW one in the US which I suspect won't have made it to the UK (who only had 2 channels until the mid-1960s then bolstered by a third until a fourth came along in the early 80s [and, no, I jest ye not]).

Apologies but all this modesty led to a case of 'hesitation, deviation and repetition' but only for 'just a minute' ;-)

Anyway, racquets are calling me from Queens Club ...


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> Mary is 16 her brother 4 in x years Mary will be 16 + x, her brother 4 + x and Mary will be twice as old as her brother. So
> 
> 16 + x = 2 (4 + x)
> 16 + x = 8 + 2x
> 8 = x
> 
> So Mary will be 16 + x = 16 + 8 = 24.
> 
> Trouble is a lot of the questions had "cultural" components e.g. math or anagrams.


Yes, but in reality, shouldn't sibling rivalry affect the results? Psychological wear and tear and the like? Can cut a promising life short in competitive families.


----------



## Taggart

Yet more fun - http://www.mensa-test.com/ - I think.


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> Yet more fun - http://www.mensa-test.com/ - I think.


I need an alcoholic drink; no ice; no water; tall glass...very, very tall.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

I am too old for all this and also need a drink so am hunting for red in June rather than October ;-) 

My brain aches ... I wish I was 'a half-brain' as it'd only hurt half as much ;-)


----------



## hpowders

shangoyal said:


> The last few questions in jani's test looked quite difficult. I scored 121 - but I don't care about Mensa.


The rules committee re-evaluated my score to 122. I was given two points because I was in close proximity to morons for 29 years. A "mercy score", I would imagine.


----------



## Ukko

Svelte Silhouette said:


> I am too old for all this and also need a drink so am hunting for red in June rather than October ;-)
> 
> My brain aches ... I wish I was 'a half-brain' as it'd only hurt half as much ;-)


These IQ tests are not only painful for most geezers, they are depressing. Rubbing it in.


----------



## shangoyal

hpowders said:


> The rules committee re-evaluated my score to 122. I was given two points because I was in close proximity to morons for 29 years. A "mercy score", I would imagine.


Hardly a mercy score - I suspect your sharp sword had something to do in this.


----------



## hpowders

shangoyal said:


> Hardly a mercy score - I suspect your sharp sword had something to do in this.


Thanks, but If certain TC posters I could think of were on the rules committee, they would have re-evaluated my score to 75!


----------



## shangoyal

hpowders said:


> Thanks, but If certain TC posters I could think of were on the rules committee, they would have re-evaluated my score to 75!


Which would still be 55 more than their score!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Matsps said:


> It's the cube numbers.
> 
> 1^3 = 1
> 2^3 = 8
> 3^3 = 27
> 4^3 = 64
> 5^3 = 125
> 6^3 = 216


AAArgh! I'll throw MYSELF in the pond


----------



## Ingélou

At this rate, we'll *all *be gathering in the pond!


----------



## hpowders

shangoyal said:


> Which would still be 55 more than their score!


True! I wasn't going to mention that because I'm practicing a new addition to my personality....modesty.


----------



## Ingélou

Like the monk who wrote to a friend that some orders prided themselves on their plainchant, and some on their works of charity, but his own order was famed for its humility!


----------



## shangoyal

Like Churchill said about Clement Attlee - "Mr. Attlee is a very modest man. Indeed he has a lot to be modest about."


----------



## Antiquarian

I scored 141 from ukko's site. I think everyone who has a genuine love for classical music is smart, or classical music itself requires a lhigher level of intelligence to appreciate. In any case I think it prudent to reccomend to all TC members to add 20 points to their I.Q. score just for being classical music lovers.


----------



## Morimur

I scored 114. Boo-hoo!


----------



## hpowders

Lope de Aguirre said:


> I scored 114. Boo-hoo!


Thanks for mensa-ning it.


----------



## Morimur

hpowders said:


> Thanks for mensa-ning it.


I take consolation in the fact that I merely guessed a lot of the answers. Tee-hee!


----------

